

Ask HN: UK SIM card - cwisecarver

I&#x27;m headed to the London in July for my honeymoon. My fiancé has a U.S. Verizon iPhone 6 and I have a Verizon iPhone 6 plus. We&#x27;re looking at all the different plans to get a local SIM card for emergencies and if we get seperated. I&#x27;m hoping to get some expert advice on the plans&#x2F;providers. And I&#x27;ve read both phones support the UK gsm network but I&#x27;m hoping that someone can confirm. Thanks!
======
duncan_bayne
Check out [http://www.datago.co/](http://www.datago.co/) \- they provide local
SIMs for travellers wanting to avoid roaming charges etc. I know the founder,
& he's proved very helpful to me in the past when I had questions about such
matters. I suspect that if you get in touch they can assist with compatibility
and plan issues.

